# Where's Cherrie B?



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Where's she gone?

We might need to send out a search party


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Remember she went to see her dad ...i think down under for about 3 weeks..
I was thinking about her the other day as well but the remember'd what she says...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

oooh she hasn't been on in ages, time to bombard her with pm's I think. Ooops posted at the same time as Scosha, if she has permission to leave the forum for a while then I will let her off.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

When was she last active? Haven't seen her online so she's probably in Spain with her Dad...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I forgot about that 

Hope she's having fun in the sun


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

She prob sunning her self as wee type....:laugh: lucky lady!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

HI ALLLLL!!! 

I have not been to Spain yet! :eek6:

I have moved house and haven't got the internet up and running yet! Been a hectic few weeks!

I shall be back soon hopefully!! I MISS PF!! :laugh:

Hope you are all well! xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> HI ALLLLL!!!
> 
> I have not been to Spain yet! :eek6:
> 
> ...


you havent.. so we no rock...:sad:...:laugh:

thats good you will be back...xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> you havent.. so we no rock...:sad:...:laugh:
> 
> thats good you will be back...xxx


I can get you some rock from Blackpool if you want? :yikes:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I want some rock


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

When is the net gonna be set up? I actually cannot live without the net!!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> When is the net gonna be set up? I actually cannot live without the net!!!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


CHARLEY....it has arrived!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yay! You're back


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Yay! You're back


woop woop!! I don't know where to start!! Please fill me in on what I have missed!!! I'll start a new thread actually!


----------

